# Which city to move to



## burnbabyburn

I've been recently applying for ALT positions in Japan (done similar roles elsewhere) and i need to choose where to be placed, this has got to be in a city for me really but i cant decide which one. I'm not asking which city is the best, i'm just curious to hear which cities people rate for having:-

Laid back genuine people
A decent film/arts scene, i'd like to get involved in small projects possibly
Genuinely nice and interesting bars
Gaming cafes with a friendly vibe

I'm looking at Fukuoka or Osaka right now or possibly Sapporo if anyone could tell me how these cities shape up on the above points i'd be insanely grateful.
Cheers


----------



## jrwelker

Check out Yokohama too. Definitely laid back but with an underground art scene if you look for it, plus close to Tokyo's groovy neighborhoods.


----------



## karenmin

Yokohama is a good place to, many of my friends like there too


----------



## Kremlin

I live in Nagoya. I prefer it to Osaka and Tokyo, although I've not been to Fukuoka and can't compare them. The city is large enough to have all of the things a city should, without the cost and size of Tokyo. The foreign community in Nagoya is fairly diverse but perhaps closer-knit than that of Tokyo. The theatre community is thriving in Nagoya, and there are some independent films being made too (the annual Aichi Vision event showcases locally-made short films). I am not one to go to gaming cafes, but I expect they're around in Nagoya, since it's pretty big, and of course there are a large number of bars.

That said, if you are looking for an ALT position, I might recommend living in Nagoya but working just outside of it (in, say, Seto or Okazaki). All the ALT positions I know of in the public school system are subject to an annual cooling-off period of 3 months, so you effectively only work 9 months of the year. You can fill the remaining 3 months + summer with other, part-time work, but it's something I got out of. If you can find a position with a university or another school (even kindergarten or eikaiwa work if that's your cup of tea), then you'll be much better paid than being a Nagoya city ALT. Working outside of the city means a small commute, but will pay better. Of course, it depends on what level of income is acceptable to you.


----------

